# Nagoya Dream Car Show - hot cars and Japanese chicks!



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

I went out to the Nagoya Dream Car Show last weekend for some good times. The show was a little bit smaller this year, but did not disappoint.
The show featured a lot of VIP cars, luxury cars, sports cars, older Nissans, and of course lots of ladies 
They also had a dyno this year, $30 for 2 runs! Too bad I left the GT-R at home 

Anyway, here are the pics:

Junction Produce Celsior









Veilside Fairlady Z









Liberty Walk's area 






















































Kowa Porsche, on sale for only 3.7 million yen!









Deafening machine









Phoenix Power's booth:







3


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Esprit's 320km/hr GT-R


















no idea what this is....









Supra









Old Toyota









Ken Mary Skyline









Bluebird









Skylines




































Fairlady Z with RB26


















Fairlady Z with NA RB30 


















Ken Mary 









Skylines































































nice old Toyota...









with RB26DETT!



























Full restoration pics from the Skylines









nice









Any guesses why the mirrors are so big?









Pantera?









Ferrari Club









Parts for the eco cars, Prius and Insight were huge this year









Insight with Esprit's R35









It took them forever to get this Aristo up and down off the dyno since it was so ridiculously low
It hit over 350hp, good job!









The little Skyline that could, 140hp, and made a hell of a racket!


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok, you've been waiting for the girls I know, here they are :headbang2:













































































































??????


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

full album here:
TunerLab.jp Photo Gallery - Nagoya Dream Car Show :: Sept. 20, 2009


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

The car you called a pantera is a Miura btw.

Nice pictures anyway!


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Loving the Hakosukas and Kenmaris.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

Ken Mary 














WOW...

I think these two machines would be the only ones that would make me sell my 34 for...
...need tissues. (no need for lub!!!)


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent Pics of new and old but can,t see any cars in the 3rd set of pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

MacGTR said:


> The car you called a pantera is a Miura btw.
> 
> Nice pictures anyway!


Thanks for the correction! I wasn't too sure about it.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for the info and great pics.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

amazing pics :clap::clap::clap:

love it :thumbsup:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome.....love the black car on the pickup!


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

Big thnx for the great coverage!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

thanks for the pics.

That porsche...I'm guessing its an N/A one then? still very good value. What a car. Any more pics?


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Exellent Thread Darryl.... Thanks for sharing...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Great pictures! Thanks!!


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Fancy having to make us scroll all the way to the bottom to get to the girls, how rude! But.... it was worth it, japanese girls ar hot.


O yeah the cars are looking good too, loving the old school vibe.


----------

